# Wading boots.



## ogie (Dec 31, 2011)

Hey all,

Looking for some opinions on the best type of wading boots to get for use in michigan. Currently I'm looking at these:

http://www.backcountry.com/patagonia-rock-grip-wading-boot-sticky-studded-mens

Any opinions? Would a felt bottom be a better choice?


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Those wading boots would be fine. Felt bottoms have their place, but if you're wading very swift water with super-slippery rocks, like the Saint Mary's, you will like the sticky studs.


----------



## jerrob (Aug 6, 2011)

Ogie, if ya go to the link you posted and scroll down, you'll see those Korker KGBs. That's a helluva deal and they come with felt and rubber soles. As soon as I wear out two new pair of Simms, the Korkers will be my next wading boot.


----------



## Honyuk96 (Nov 21, 2014)

Those are excellent boots. Felt grip very well as do studs and aluminum bars. Check Steep N Cheap. Those boots were just on sale.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

X2 on the Korkers. Once you go Korkers, you'll never go back (hey, that doesn't rhyme, dang...)


----------



## Honyuk96 (Nov 21, 2014)

Couldn't disagree more on the Korkers. I'm currently wearing them. They are my second and last pair, ever. Simms boots are the best you can buy and the Patagucci are nice as well. You will regret buying Korkers if you do.


----------



## brownitsdown84 (Jan 19, 2009)

Simms


----------



## StStutz (Jan 19, 2006)

i'm on my 3rd pair of simms and don't plan on buying anything else. check sierratradingpost for some good deals.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

itchn2fish said:


> X2 on the Korkers. Once you go Korkers, you'll never go back (hey, that doesn't rhyme, dang...)


I got a pair of Korkers and they are super comfortable, easy to put on and very sturdy to walk in.


----------



## Jackster1 (Aug 17, 2001)

I've been through Simms, Chota, Orvis and Korkers and really love those Korkers. The reason I bought them is because of the Boa lacing system. My left foot just morphs in size during the course of a days fishing. With the Boa you either push a button or turn a knob to adjust them. I see Simms finally caught on and is now offering the Boa system too. I wonder how hard their working on a replaceable sole system to keep up with but not infringe on Korker's patents?
The lacing system got me wearing Korkers and once I started using them the beauty of being able to swap soles turned into a huge plus.
My Chota's fit like a glove once I got them wet just like my Simms Guide boots. They gripped the river bottom like mad too. That grip may have come from a loose-knit felt or something because I erased those soles long before the tops started showing wear. Now it's nice to have boots that give me a grippy, long wearing rubber sole for hiking into the river then different types of soles for different types of river bottoms and didymo laws. You can have cleats or no cleats on the soles plus Korker's has another real cool sole called the Svelte. These are like a loose knit 3M pad and they grip like nothing else out there. The great traction comes with a price though, they wear out very quickly when used on dry ground for hiking. This is another good reason for sole systems you can carry with you.
The Korkers also dry out very quickly and are true-to size right out of the box and stay that way wet or dry.


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

For you guys with the Boa system, how does it fare during the winter? Any freezeup issues? The easy fix would be to get back into the water and get them thawed out, but I can see problems if it involves a lengthy hike back to the car in winter conditions.


----------



## Jackster1 (Aug 17, 2001)

REG said:


> For you guys with the Boa system, how does it fare during the winter? Any freezeup issues? The easy fix would be to get back into the water and get them thawed out, but I can see problems if it involves a lengthy hike back to the car in winter conditions.


REG, the Boa system was developed in 2001 originally for ski boots and skiers and snowboarders are still their biggest customer base.
It really doesn't matter what you tighten your boots with the outside will get covered with snow and ice if used enough in the cold. With laces, once you chip and scrape away the crud to get at the laces you then have to thaw the laces out to get them to unties (or cut them off of course!)
With Boa, just get access to the knob - which was hopefully covered by gravel guards - then pull the knob out and the tongue out afterwards.
The wire that laces them doesn't change characteristics much through any temperatures that humans can withstand.


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

I have pair of Korkers and I like them. First pair of boots I have had though so no comparison. The felts have worked well in the St. Marys. The hard rubbers well in Florida for walking to and wading the flats.


----------



## midmimike (Jan 4, 2014)

I have worn Korkers metal heads and Simms guide boots. The Korkers are made of a poor material and wore out in less than 2 seasons. The snow and ice acted like sand paper. The BOA system is a FN joke. The wires wear out and in 10* weather they freeze( $15 wire kit with plastic threads). When laces freeze you can man handle them but the BOA is a small round knob that is a pain to pull out when tight and partially froze. Shoe laces are easy to repair and you can tighten them easily. The interchangeable bottoms are also a joke. I winter fish more than most and I never used the felts. Felt soles are like my 45. If I think I need to bring them I probably shouldn't be in that area anyway.


----------



## midmimike (Jan 4, 2014)

Simms guide boots are expensive but they are built out of leather, have real shoe laces and have GREAT ankle support. The soles grip better than the Korkers and after 2 years seem to be holding up well to sand and snow. The only part of the Simms I don't like so far is I had to go into Orvis to get them.


----------



## Mstash (Sep 18, 2004)

My Korkers rubber strap for the heal dry rotted in 2 1/2 years. I don't get the same traction with these boots that I get with a full sole felt boot.
my.02


----------

